# electrical mess



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sure messes up a pic


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I worked for APS(Arizona Public Service) Company, the largest electric company in Az for almost 20 years. They would be utterly ashamed of the distribution system and the condition of the street wiring here.

Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> I worked for APS(Arizona Public Service) Company, the largest electric company in Az for almost 20 years. They would be utterly ashamed of the distribution system and the condition of the street wiring here.
> 
> Fred


Most would .....


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

We have high volume power lines hanging so low to the ground near our home that you can reach out and touch them, (if you wanted to have a really electrifying day). Some are only four or five feet off the ground. Bare wires everywhere and many of them are in easy reach or access to young children...EXTREMELY DANEROUS!

We temporarily lost power one day when a passenger opened the door to the taxi and the metal door hit some of the power lines and sparks flew and the neighborhood went dark...

But this seems to be the norm for the Philippines...it is almost as bad as Thailand!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a full sized tree hanging on the main power line across the street from us because of the tension it has cracked the rubber outer covering, Meralco has driven by it several times to cut oversized trees but doesn't cut this tree. Most of the lines through-out our municipality are hanging down and occasionally my connection gets cut because a large truck will run into the DSL line.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

A new electric distribution company just bought all of the rights that previously belonged to the government here in Olongapo.

They promised via various media sources that they would be finished with the transition in 2-3 months time...now it's been almost 3 years and we still have scheduled rotating blackouts oftentimes lasting 10 hours at a time.

And to put icing to the cake they have changed the wire to the same gauge as the old one but now its in different colors. White, Red, Green.

Looks like Fiesta everyday.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Sure messes up a pic


I must say you have lovely view out there sir


----------

